# A Few 4 Sunday!



## sawhorseray (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## goldendogs (Dec 27, 2020)

I hate shopping, please tell me what store has the boob pit, I hate shopping. thanks


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 27, 2020)

Good bunch today, Ray.
The kitchen sign was really funny, and the concealed carry............. 
Gary


----------

